
Once You Use Bitcoin You Can't Go 'Back' — And That's Its Fatal Flaw - jcklnruns
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/11/once-you-use-bitcoin-you-cant-go-back-and-that-irreversibility-is-its-fatal-flaw/?cid=co14974314
======
jafaku
Then I guess cash and gold have a fatal flaw too?

~~~
officialjunk
no way, cash and gold are real...

/sarcasm

------
dllthomas
_" (And have you heard the one about the guy who keeps his key on his
finger?)"_

... I'd rather lose my money than my money and my hand...

------
flatfilefan
If you want your bitcoins back, just ask the receiver send them back to you,
see?

